# Hind Sight.



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

Just my veiws on the hind sight.The price of this item was a little steep in my opinion,but what isn't ,in the archery game.That aside the overall product is of good quality,i found it relativly easy to set up and adjust.Useing my already set up peep to line up the pins and crosshairs.Then i removed the peep and moved pins and crosshairs slightly to the left, as you need to be looking beside the string at full draw.From there a few shots at close range.ie 10yds.get it to hit the spot then move back to 20.A couple more adjustments and it was golden.It took all of 20 shots and it is on the money.Use the gang adjustments and the other pins should be still on target.Sorry, i did'nt mention the crosshairs are lined up with the 20yd pin.Also the hindsight i purchased is called the MX, Magnum Xtreme.The longest of three models that adapt to your own pinsight.This is my first time using this sighting system but so far i'm sold.If i have any more to add i will, when i've got some more infoe.


----------



## riverrat bbq (Sep 21, 2009)

If the hindsight lines up with the 20 yrd pin. what do you do for longer shots.
thanks


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*Longer distances.*



riverrat bbq said:


> If the hindsight lines up with the 20 yrd pin. what do you do for longer shots.
> thanks


Sorry for the delay having trouble posting.Anyway,When shooting at longer ranges,simply line up 20yd pin with crosshairs and raise bow til apropriate pin is on target, while keeping 20 yd pin in crosshairs.It sounds like a lot but is quite easy to get acustomed to.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

I just set up the same model today. While in proper form and the tip of my nose touching the string, I set the rear sight just to the left of the string. I then made adjustments until the single pin front site was set at 25 yards.

I thought it was fairly easy to sight in once the rear sight appeture was set. It appears to be quite accurate. It does force you to have good form. The magnum extreme system has about an 11 inch sight radius. 

It is a little different to get use too, after years of shooting with a peep. I am shooting the hind sight with both eyes open. Shot the system at dusk, with very good results. Was able to accurately shoot almost 10 minues longer than with peep. The glowing cross hair are good and are not blinding. 

The Hind Sight is more accurate than I anticipated. I like the idea of not worrying about nock rotation in a hunting situation. 

Will report back after shooting from tree stand.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I have always shot with one....
never a problem in setup....
this is one of trhe good archery products out there...


----------



## adamb33 (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried one last year. It shot fine but i didn't like the way the thick crossbars blocked my 3D deer target at 40 yrds. Tom Miranda shoots one and I noticed the other day on a mountain lion hunt as he was drawing his bow that the two bottom bars appeared to be cut off…hmmm gave me an idea and I plan on trying it again but I am going to remove the two top bars.


----------



## coon (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the fact that the hind sight forces you to have good form. I will be trying one next season.


----------



## bersh (Dec 27, 2006)

adamb33 said:


> I tried one last year. It shot fine but i didn't like the way the thick crossbars blocked my 3D deer target at 40 yrds. Tom Miranda shoots one and I noticed the other day on a mountain lion hunt as he was drawing his bow that the two bottom bars appeared to be cut off…hmmm gave me an idea and I plan on trying it again but I am going to remove the two top bars.


He's using the new Twilight rear sight. I've been wanting to try one myself since they came out.


----------



## bersh (Dec 27, 2006)

**** said:


> I like the fact that the hind sight forces you to have good form. I will be trying one next season.


You've got that right. It's an impossible sight to shoot without good form (or at least consistently marginal form). Regardless, it forces you to shoot the same every time.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a Vital .019 single pin sight. The sight pin is at an angle. The bottom right Hind Sight blade completely covers the sight pin post. The only thing I see is the green pin perfectly centered in the middle of the Hind sight blades. The orange ring of the front sight also fits perfectly inside the Hind sight.

I don't think I would change anything. But am interested to see if accuracy goes down if the top two blades are cut out.

If you line up the front sight ring inside the rear sight apecture, I guess you could take out all of the sight blades.


----------

